# Trimming hooves for the first time



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 8, 2012)

Ok, they are used to me touching there feet and handling them; but in reality this is going to be the first time I actually trim them.
What is the best way to keep the goats calm while they think im trying to kill them? *which I assume they will be thinking*

The way I was taught was to tie the goat the fence, pick up its foot, someone hold its head, and then trim the hoof.
Is there any other tips and tricks I should try to keep them calm and settled?


----------



## elevan (Dec 8, 2012)

Feeding them something...hay or grain is one great way of keeping them interested in something else while you're trimming.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 8, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Feeding them something...hay or grain is one great way of keeping them interested in something else while you're trimming.


Ah that would be very effective! 
Thank you!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 8, 2012)

We've always had whoever is holding their heads to pet them or let the kids pet them while the other person (usually me) is trimming. I'll have to remember the feeding them idea though.


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 8, 2012)

They always make a fuss the first time. Each time should be easier. I used to just tie them to a fence but now, I have a stanchion. I trim them while they eat. They still fuss some with me. The one gives me the worst time is the friendliest one.


----------



## animalcrackeracres (Mar 2, 2013)

I have questions about trimming. I 've only had my 2 adult goat and one sheep for a few months, and their hooves were inbad shape, looking like the prev. owner never did it regularly. I have been trying to do a little bit at a time to trim them down and it looks like that is working but I had a question about the pads of the heels. Should I trim thoes down a little? Some things say to and some say not to. They feel like when you get the hard skin spots on the side of your feet and it doesn't seem to bother the goats when I scrape a little off but should I acually try to cut some of it off? 
Same thing with the bottom pad of the foot- I trim the hooves till I see the pink/white and know to stop, but that leaves the pad of the foot way higher so It seems like they walk on the pads and not the hooves. Is that right?
Oh and the 'dew claws' (I know this is not what the two upper hoof parts are called but I can't recall what the name is) They seem to be a pad surrounded by layers of hoof material. The hoof material was about several layers and cracked in some places, I couldn't cut without cutting the pad but saw I could peel the cracked hard layers off. Was this the right thing to do? It didn't seem to bother them and there was no bleeding, and I was worried the cracked flaking layers would get caught on something.
And the same with the inner hoof wall, some places say not to trim and some do, they were so overgrown and had pockets of space I was worried about hoof rot so I trimed them down at least even with the pad.


----------



## littlegoat (Mar 9, 2013)

I have the same problem!


----------



## Martin's Grove (Mar 21, 2013)

I will certainly try the "feeding them while you trim" trick. However, the thought of trimming my goats hoofs for the first time terrifies me. I'm so afraid I'll hurt them.


----------



## newbiekat (Mar 22, 2013)

I was nervous my first time too. The hardest part for me was getting them to stand still. If you have someone to help you I think that's the easiest way for me, at least in the beginning. If they will stand for you, you will be alright. When you clip just go down to the bottom of their feet (kinda like their soles, sorry, I dont know what its called), and make sure everything is level if that makes sense. Make sure you clean inside their hooves to get rid of all the dirt before you clip. If you dont it sometimes will make it seem like you've clipped them down to their sole, but when you take out the dirt that's caked in there you'll find there's more to clip.

The more you do it, the better you get. That being said, I can clip one of my girls quick. All 4. But another one of my girls I have to do 2 at a time because she REFUSES to stand for longer than that amount of time. So I do 2 one day and 2 the next.   Good luck with it all!


----------



## Ranchhandok (Mar 25, 2013)

I am waiting until after my does kid to trim their hooves. I am putting it off as long as I can. I am really nervous to tackle that job.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Mar 25, 2013)

It's not so bad. I was nervous the first time I did it too. I put them on the milking stand and give them some grain. The younger ones that are too small for the stand I just hold in my lap. I pick out all of the stuff caked on then clip sides, front, and backs. Then I use a drimmel to smooth everything out. I use this on my dog too. He absolutely hates the nail clippers but will tolerate the drimmel. The lady that taught me how to trim also uses the drimmel. When doing there back hooves I put my foot on the back on the stand, bend their leg back and rest their leg on my thigh to restrict their movement. This is a lot easier with my mini nubian than my ND because she's a little bigger. The front legs I bend behind them to where their hoof is parallel to the stand. This is helpful since you are supposed to trim them as flat as possible.


----------



## RubThyNeighbor (Apr 26, 2013)

I watched youtube videos and went to a neighboring farm to learn and gain confidence. I'm trying to get over my inherent laziness and do it more regularly. My goats actually seem okay with it. I did stab myself with the trimmer so be careful!! I started to gush blood and ran to get a towel. My doe didnt like me leaving her on the milk stand at all. First time that I heard her bleeeeep like that. Poor girl. It's really okay if you give their favorite food while you trim the hooves.


----------



## RedWolfeFarm (May 9, 2013)

I just did my first and very late trim job on my nubian doe and my little saanen/alpine doe and the saanen doe did better but she also clipped very well, laid down and got nice and comfy while i clipped..(ok so I count very well as not acting like I was killing her just by tying her up like everyone else did) So while I was extremely nervous I just went slowly taking off little bits at a time until I saw the pink start to show. The nubian needs more work but I will tackle her again in about two weeks time and wait to feed her until its time to trim. The boys are next on the list. Last time I trimmed Nick he tried to be smart and lay down so I couldn't get a good grip and trim him...I just kept going LOL


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (May 9, 2013)

I have found that if I wrap some of my fingers up with vet wrap, I wont slice into them when the goat kicks and send the knife straight onto my pointer finger or thumb. *glares at nutmeg*
Just a little tid bit I figured out on my own when it came to hoof trimming the really naughty goats.


----------



## Martin's Grove (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the good tips. I chickened out this time & had my son-in-law  trim them. However, I think I can do it next time.


----------

